# :p



## Alxmrphi

I am, through habit, always typing "", always expecting an emoticon to come up, can someone make a new sticky-out-tongue emoticon, or somehow tell me what text I have to type to make it appear?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Do you mean this one?


----------



## ireney

= : + lower case p
: p without the extra space

Note: If you want to see what to type to make an emoticon appear quote a message that contains it (or do what I did: post a reply and quote it REALLY quickly!!! )


----------



## Alxmrphi

I see, thanks


----------



## beberia

TrentinaNE said:


> Do you mean this one?


ehe. esta's bien


----------



## .   1

It is on the drop down bar on the top of the response window.
There is a white smiley face that you click on and then scroll down to your desired choice and voila  

.,,


----------



## geve

And for those who like to post "quick replies", Jana brought the answer (as always!) in this thread


----------



## Moogey

Although if you say "pretty please" to Mike I believe he can make : P and : - P work as well 

-M


----------

